# Prius Hatchback



## classicalmusicplayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello,

I have a 2011 Toyota Prius and I was looking to drive for Uber in LA. I went to the Uber qualifying car site and it says that to drive you must have a sedan however my Prius is a hatchback. However, on the popular car list Prius is listed. I have tried contacting Uber several times to ask them if my car is okay but I have not heard anything back.

So I was wondering if anybody drive Uber that has a Prius that is a hatchback?

Thank you


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

4 doors and 5 seats including driver?

It's a "sedan" (as in NOT A COUPE lol).


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Sedan -》Hatchback -》Liftback

Classifications and sub-classifications, your Prius is ultimately a type of sedan, it has 2 or 4 side doors and two rows of seats intended for 4+ people. It's also a hatchback because of the rear door, but it's more appropriately called a liftback because of how that rear door opens, vs the PriusC which is a more standard hatchback style.

Note some Sedans have only two doors and some Coupes have 4 doors, the names and definitions are sometimes muddled by the manufacturer. Some countries have more concrete definitions, but we leave them a little open in North America.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

In Ubernese, sedan means 4 doors and 5 seats with seatbelts (including yours). A Prius is fine and in fact one of the most popular vehicles used for rideshare in just about every market (especially LA).


----------



## classicalmusicplayer (Jan 29, 2018)

Great thank you!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess the easiest thing would have been to point out that the Prius is the flagship car for Uber. A stylized Prius used to be almost as prominent on their websites and ads as the old U.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Prius is the car of choice for many 'professional' gig drivers. I have a 2012 myself. 
Keep calm,
Uber on.


----------

